# Titleist RC11 Reverse Cart Bag



## Piece (Aug 30, 2012)

Now that I'm a convert to an electric trolley, this season I was on the scout for trolley bag that was fit for purpose; by that I mean able to hold my stuff, have a decent hood, water resistant and just be functional and practical without looking oversized.

I thought I wanted something similar to the bag I had at the time, the Mizuno Twister IV. Knowing this I trawled the net and figured it was down to two: Sun Mountain H20 or the Stewart Hybrid bag. The fly in the ointment was that these bags are not readily available in store, mainly Internet only. If I cant feel, then I won't buy. So something else must do...

...where upon I stumbled across the latest Titleist RC11 Cart bag. Being a brand and 'has to look good' snob, this was promising. Still, I was worried it wasnt going to be large enough for my needs. One trip to Direct Golf later I was very impressed with the size, the looks and practicality of it. The cost at DG was Â£169 but I had seen it on the web for Â£109 so I asked for a price match...and they gave it to me*! 

Why do I think it's great and the best bag I've owned?

- its not too big, half way between a full tour bag and decent stand bag.
- all pockets are very accessible.
- designed for a trolley specifically
- great water resistant material
- very solid in build
- numerous storage pockets
- great ball pocket at front that isn't zipped. It's a spring-like mechanism
- 14 way divider
- looks excellent IMHO


*Only after trying to give my the hard sell on a John Letters bag: 
"What about this bag sir?" 
"Err, no thanks"
"Why not sir? What is wrong with it?!"
"It's blue and white. I want red and black. And I like the Titleist bag and I don't like that one. Personal preference and all that..." ...roll eyes...


----------



## philly169 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds good, I have a Callaway euro G2 cart bag which I though about changing up for the RC11, I like the standard black and white one. Does it have a putter holder separate?


----------



## Piece (Aug 30, 2012)

philly169 said:



			Sounds good, I have a Callaway euro G2 cart bag which I though about changing up for the RC11, I like the standard black and white one. Does it have a putter holder separate?
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't. Part of the 14 way at the top.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 31, 2012)

I was using the RC10 last year, very good bag indeed. Agree about the size, it's a bit of a tardis. You can pack everything you need into it.


----------



## Val (Aug 31, 2012)

I also have the RC11 and the only complaints I would have are 

1 - When a brolly is attached it makes the large pocket that side a bit small.

2 - It doesnt have anywhere to put the carry starp so you either leave it as is or take it off unlike other bags that allow it to be tucked away on the reverse.

Great bag though.


----------



## welshjim22 (Oct 12, 2012)

How well does it fit on a trolley? I have a Stewart Golf Z3 push trolley and it looks to me like the top strap may get in the way of the top pocket.


----------



## Piece (Oct 12, 2012)

welshjim22 said:



			How well does it fit on a trolley? I have a Stewart Golf Z3 push trolley and it looks to me like the top strap may get in the way of the top pocket.
		
Click to expand...

Totally fine on my GoKart. Looking at the Z3, I think the strap will be ok. I notice in the Z3 bumpf online that they guarantee any bag will fit...


----------



## Val (Oct 12, 2012)

Fits great on a Motocaddy, no issues


----------



## welshjim22 (Oct 12, 2012)

It makes mention of some form of cart loop holder.  Is this one of the those trolley strap tunnels under the top pocket?


----------



## Piece (Oct 13, 2012)

welshjim22 said:



			It makes mention of some form of cart loop holder.  Is this one of the those trolley strap tunnels under the top pocket?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, don't know this? My trolley strap goes under the bag belt fixing and above the ball pouch.


----------



## Piece (Oct 13, 2012)

Piece said:



			Sorry, don't know this? My trolley strap goes under the bag belt fixing and above the ball pouch.
		
Click to expand...

Just looked. Yes there is a tunnel available under the top part of bag!


----------



## welshjim22 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for that feedback and help.  Just ordered mine at bargain price of Â£75 + a further Â£20 discount.


----------



## Sportacus (Nov 27, 2012)

'Welshjim' where did you purchase yours from? Looking at getting mine soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chookster90 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeh Welshjim, where did you get such a brilliant deal? 

The cheapest I've managed to find is Â£99 (Snainton Golf) which is still a great deal. The newly revamped version for 2013 is coming out in January so maybe there's a chance of getting some deals as shops clear their old stock.


----------

